# Android Application Help



## smyers1012 (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to create an app for android but I am not really a developed coder in java! I want it to be an app like TeamBlackHat or Liberty or any other ROM downloader/Theme Changer! Can anyone help me... I will pay if you can help me get started!

Thanks,
Sean Myers


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I would suggest hitting up @jrummy16 and @P3Droid on twitter if you want to create an app that emulates theirs... they would be your best resources in getting something like that going... if anything they could offer you advice on which tools would be most essential in creating it..


----------

